# New Pictures



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

i have some new impressions. Let me know what you think.




Curipera wild / Adult







Leopoldi



Potamotrygon spec.




Potamotrygon motoro spec "blue"



spec. "blue"



Leopoldi "white spottet"




regards


Frank


----------



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

edit...


to show you the dimension of this tank (1056.6 GL), i have postet a bad picture of the tank. Pic is taken lengthwise. The edge of the tank is 25cm above my head (i am 70.08 inches)




on the pic you see a pair of "Hypselecara temporalis" wild, size 30cm

a bunch of "Barbus mahecola", size 16 to 17cm.
(better pic of barbus mahecola) http://www.transfish.de/barbenasiaen/barbus-mahecola.jpg


----------



## pfcsawman (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics and big tank


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice fish man, especially the rays. I personally have kept motoro and know that can be very rewarding and fascinating creatures. Keep it up!


----------

